

Online journalism can’t survive without a wealthy benefactor or cat GIFs - tmoretti
http://paidcontent.org/2013/09/22/the-unfortunate-fact-is-that-online-journalism-cant-survive-without-a-wealthy-benefactor-or-cat-gifs/

======
michaelpinto
People always look down at cat GIFs but they tend to forget that silly things
like comic strips really helped power newspapers in the early days. In fact
there were even early publications like Puck which were famous for their
cartoons which were the memes of their era. Journalism is about storytelling
at the end of the day, and if you tell stories that people are interested in
you'll find an audience that may be willing to pay for that.

